# Cleaning doser on a SJ



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

In the doser of my SJ there are old grounds behind the clear plastic under the chute. There doesn't appear to be an easy way to separate the plastic from the rest of the doser? Am I just being stupid? Thanks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

From memory, If you undo the top 2 screws that hold on the doser then it just slides out.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Oh really? ha! I'll check that when I next clean it...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes not tgSn easy as they get gummed up with coffee and are tough to remove, you may have to take the riser off to coax it out


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It does slide out but depending how gunked it is you might need to 'work it' out using soapy water or something. Mine was almost glued in.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Be careful. If you look at my Mazzer Mini in the for sale thread currently it has a scratch on the plastic which I'll bet is the result of someone (not me LOL!) having tried to pull out the plastic bit. It looks like it's a tight fit and they've wiggled it and worked it to try to get it out and now it has a zigzag scratch.


----------

